# 2003 Outback For Sale 10,900



## masonite56 (Feb 19, 2008)

Outback 2003 by LiteWay 28BHS 2-Bedroom Sofa/Bed & Dinette Slide with Bunk Beds, Nice & Light for your ½ ton pick up or SUV! Antique white cabinets, wood plank look vinyl floor, front walk-around queen bed, under bed storage, night stand with shirt closet, wardrobe, overhead cabinets, ward closet/TV cabinet with hook ups, leather-look sofa/bed & booth dinette Slide-out, indoor/outdoor dining table, GE AM/FM/CD stereo, fully-equipped galley, double sinks w/high rise faucet and covers, white appliances, 3-burner range with oven, range cover, microwave, counter top extension, 6 cu.ft. raised panel refrig/freezer, central A/C ducted with remote control, systems monitor panel, 6 gal. LP DSI water heater, 2 rear corner bunk beds with built-in bunk rails, wardrobe, rear bath with step tub, ABS tub surround, marine toilet, skylight, vanity sink with cover, medicine cabinet, awning, outside cook center with stove/prep area, battery, 2 x 20 lb. LP tanks with molded ABS cover, triple entry step, full unit water filtration system, aluminum wrap bumper, outside shower, security light, stabilizer jacks, front pass thru storage with large slide tray, spare tire/cover, 2" hitch receiver, MaxxAir vent covers. Sleeps up to 8. 5,260 lbs. dry (UVW). Equalizer Hitch System. Mason, Ohio


----------

